# lock for lightweight touring?



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

What kind of lock would you carry for lightweight touring? I never carry one, and just count on being in and out of a store quickly, but don't think I can necessarily do that all the time in strange places. Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

For store or restaurant stops and for overnight camping I'd just use a good cable with a built-in combo lock. At night I might also run a dark string to something inside the tent... or have the bike locked very close to the tent, or even almost against it. All the stuff hanging on the bike is the bigger issue for store or restaurant stops, but in practice no-one really wants the sweaty icky contents of a pannier or bike trailer.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll second the cable lock suggestion. Sometimes I loop a guyline from my tent tough a wheel on my bike. A little warning and night. Sometimes places will let you bring your bike inside the front door, never hurts to ask.

I've carried a mini ulock before which was over kill. That said, it made it easier to leave the bike and go hiking for an afternoon.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with the cable lock suggestion. Something thick enough to discourage someone with a standard set of pliers or wire-cutters, should do the trick.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to suggest something old school, European. On one of my bikes, I have an Axa Defender RL. And I think I just might pick up one for the Surly LHT I'm planning on getting. These attach to the seat stays, and the key stays in the lock until you actually lock it. You can also get an accessory chain that is heavy duty.

I keep a plastic snap hook attached to my key, and one of those key coils around the seat post. Then I snap the hook to the coil while riding, and unhook when ready to remove the key. At that point, I'll clip the key to a zipper pull or cord loop on my jacket/vest.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The kryptonite keeper 512 is a lightweight lock. 
The mini u lock is a lightweight strong lock but the size limits where you can lock


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

I build my own cable for locking my bike. It was a weight that I'm comfortable with and just the right length.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

my suggestion = no lock for touring 

stop where you can observe your bike or store your bike - IME people like helping out a touring cyclist - and people are far less likely to abscond with your wheels if it's a loaded touring bicycle - even though the bike is the most important thing in the world during your tour most people still don't wanna take your bike - the value it has to you does not alter their assessment

any lock you bring will be either ineffectual or a terrible a weight handicap


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

M.J. said:


> my suggestion = no lock for touring


+1 on this idea
On one of my first tours I actually carried a big U-lock with me. I only ended up using it once at a KOA campground that was fairly crowded. The next morning when I went to leave I couldn't find the key and had to call a local guy with a cutting torch to cut it off. On tours since then I'm usually riding the bike or storing it inside a motel room with me. Most campgrounds I've gone to didn't have many people there so I didn't consider leaving the bike unlocked to be a problem.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I've got a small cable with a combination lock, probably made by Kryptonite, that works great for tours. I wouldn't leave a bike unattended with it for extended periods or high-risk areas, but it is perfect for trips when you just want some extra security and don't stray too far from your bike or park in high-risk areas. It is small enough to fit in your back pocket or a med-small seatbag.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I emailed the author of "The Hungry Cyclist" to ask him, where he locked his on his Trans American [North and South] Journey. He said, most of the time he didn't. He just left it near someone that looked trust worthy


----------



## SCI (May 10, 2010)

I’m a recreational rider and inventor, my company (www.Stantonconcepts.us) is in the business of coming up with innovative security solutions. As a result of some other work we were doing we came up with what may be a novel and better bike lock. It uses high strength, high flexibility titanium, it’s not easy to cut, it’s very easy to store, it’s very light, it can secure and be secured to a wide variety of objects and the owner can choose his own padlock.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I've got a small cable with a combination lock, .


Definitely the way to go. I keep my combination written down in a few places, one in my wallet, for example?

Weight handicap? Pfft. It's amazing how freeing it is to rid yourself of such nonsense.


----------



## rep (Nov 30, 2005)

You are very fortunate people. I've had stuff stolen off my touring bike several times, so don't think it doesn't happen. Thankfully, I also lock it with a U lock (Sheldon method) plus a cable (to something un-movable), so they didn't get the whole bike. Is a little weight more problem than no bike?


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

no lock equals crazy...
I personally met a guy while touring who had his entire rig (life) stolen. he said it was the sickest feeling he ever had.

cable locks are worse than no lock because it gives a false sense of security.
doesnt anyone other than me lock their bike up and go into a bar on tour?????
or go into a roadside tourist attraction? or stay in a campground with dodgy characters?

soma anti jack U lock is small enough and a torch or grinder is needed to cut it


----------

